# Turkey Snack Sticks



## sholmes925 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I am new to smoking and sausage making. I made 10lbs of turkey sausage last week and collagen. I used a Hi Mountain Original Flavor for 5lbs and Sweet and Spicy for 5lbs. I used ground turkey which was mixed at 93/7. I messed up the directions on the original flavor, and forgot to add the water into the mix. I added the cure and the seasoning as directed. These turned out perfect, with a firm meat texture. I added the water to the Sweet and Spicy and they were not so good. The casing swelled up with water during the cook. I poked the sausages to drain them, but after they reached temp of 165, they just didn't have a good consistency. The meat felt crumbly/powdery. I did ice bath both sausages prior to placing them in the refrigerator. 

Yesterday I stuffed more sausage, let them cure over night in the refrigerator. 3 different flavors. 2 of them I used the Hi Mountain Original Flavor for the base. I then spiced up one of the original base with my own spices.The third sausage I made, I used cure and my favorite hot wing sauce. The first two with the packaged spices turned out fine. They have a good flavor and are firm. The third one turned out crumbly/powdery. 

Any ideas on why the two wet sausages turned out powdery? The meat was not firm at all, and just crumbled apart like powder. I did ice bath the sausages this time as well. I haven't made my own ground meat yet, I have only used store bought ground turkey. I don't add pork or fat to the sausage, because I don't eat beef or pork, so I was trying to keep it turkey only. 

Any good recipes for a spicy sausage?

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 12, 2017)

Not enough fat cut in, cut back your water. Did your wing sauce have vinegar in it? If so it will break down the fat.

You can grind turkey skin for added fat. They do make a powder fat replacer but its not very good.


----------



## sholmes925 (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes it had vinegar in the sauce. Thanka for the info, I will add more fat on the next round. Would using 80/20 ground turkey be enough?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 12, 2017)

sholmes925 said:


> Yes it had vinegar in the sauce. Thanka for the info, I will add more fat on the next round. Would using 80/20 ground turkey be enough?


Yes thats a better lean to fat ratio.

Thats the problem with fowl, just not enough fat.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 12, 2017)

Nepas is right on target, and he's also one of the resident sausage making gurus we have on here.  

Also, you said you took the sausages to 165, what was your pit temp?  You may have been draining fat, and not water...

Look this over as well, it has some tips for folks new to sausage making.  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255662/best-practices-for-sausage-making


----------



## sholmes925 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I used similar temps to the ones listed, but I will definitely try these next time. I started out at 120 for an hour, then 130-140 for second hour, 150-160 for third hour, and 170-180 until IT hit 165. Looks like I might be cooking too hot to finish. I will definitely look at adding more fat into the mix. I think I will stay away from liquid hot sauces, and just stick to mixing some hot spices to get the flavor I want. I will delve through the recipe section on here for rubs to see what tickles my fancy. I have been playing with different rub mixes already for my wings. I have some ghost pepper salt. If I use this, would I need to worry about reducing my cure?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 12, 2017)

sholmes925 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I used similar temps to the ones listed, but I will definitely try these next time. I started out at 120 for an hour, then 130-140 for second hour, 150-160 for third hour, and 170-180 until IT hit 165. Looks like I might be cooking too hot to finish. I will definitely look at adding more fat into the mix. I think I will stay away from liquid hot sauces, and just stick to mixing some hot spices to get the flavor I want. I will delve through the recipe section on here for rubs to see what tickles my fancy. I have been playing with different rub mixes already for my wings. I have some ghost pepper salt. If I use this, would I need to worry about reducing my cure?



If you're using cure #1, no need to reduce salt.  

Let us know how things go for you.


----------

